# A monster steelhead...



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Went to my honey hole today figured the place would be iced up allready and to my surprise it.wasn't. Got out my rod cast in my jig pig combo... and.wham fish on within the.first minute. I was fighting.this thing for atleast 30 minutes... when I broke off .. I was so pissed off ..
Than I saw my bobber and than I saw it move and I realized I still had a chance at it.. finally I put on a little CLEO on my second rod and cast to the bobber .. then I had the fish on again.. I fought the fish for.another ten minutes when my buddy fish showed up. Than I saw it roll and I about ctaped my.waders. it wad hugggge...so he net it. And we were stunned at the size on the beautiful dark Buck...this is the pic of my world record.steelhead..






than I realized it was just.a dream... January fools... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the green snow, good story, good dream. Tight lines!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

No wonder it wasn't iced up in your dream,... there are still leaves on the trees in your dream. Thanks for the good laugh Dustin!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

It is funny how even in our dreams we have to stretch our arms out towards the camera to make that dream fish look bigger than it really was.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice! Hope u put it back Dustin, looks wild


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

bounce it off the rocks


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I caught a few like that before.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

brodg said:


> It is funny how even in our dreams we have to stretch our arms out towards the camera to make that dream fish look bigger than it really was.


No too bad though Dustin is a big and tall dude so given the perspective I'd say the fish goes 34 lbs not bad. Not bad at all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome fish man!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No too bad though Dustin is a big and tall dude so given the perspective I'd say the fish goes 34 lbs not bad. Not bad at all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


that fish was actually 49 pounds... in my dreams hahaha


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

brodg said:


> No wonder it wasn't iced up in your dream,... there are still leaves on the trees in your dream. Thanks for the good laugh Dustin!


was up brian you been out at all recently


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Awesome fish man!


thanx man it was an honor to catch that little minnow


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

We all know itz a joke right 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Byw i was joking 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

salmon king said:


> was up brian you been out at all recently




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire

Hey Dustin, haven't been out in a few weeks. Itching to get back out there. Found some good looking open water on the Hoga, might fish that until ice out. Let me know if you want to come down. You finding good water up there?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Brian.. been finding some open water on the grand after this warm front I.am afraid it will all be a flood... one day I will have to catch up with.u...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Must be a heavenly fish. See the white glow around the body? A gift from the heavens above.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

If I could find that in the Mentor Lagoon like your picture shows, I would live down there. I have never caught one on that side but; many on the marsh creek side. Maybe thats why with monsters on that side, they scare all the smallers away. I just find it funny that almost everywhere you post a picture these days there will be someone who knows where your at. Only if it would be true !


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Hey Brian.. been finding some open water on the grand after this warm front I.am afraid it will all be a flood... one day I will have to catch up with.u...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With the warm front forget the Hoga I'm driving north!


----------

